# حصري:أفضل كتاب مبسط يمكنك من صيانة جوالك بنفسك(شرح رآئع بالصور)



## الآنسة هيفاء (30 مارس 2011)

تعلم صيانة جوالك بنفس (صدقوني الأمر ليس بالمستحيل ولا حتى بالصعب)

التجوال في صيانة الهاتف الجوال 1
جميع الدروس والخطوات بالشرح المصور

هذا الكتاب هو الوحيد الذي يحتى على شرح مبسط جداً وبالصور حتى يستوعبه الجميع

هاذا هو الكورس الأول للكتاب من أصل 4 كورسات

.
.

الكيم بعض مكونات الكتاب(الفهرس) 




• المبادئ الالكترونية الاساسية لمبتدأ صيانة الجوال .................................................. .......

• مكونات العدة اللازمة لصيانة الجوال...................................... ...... 

• مكونات الهاتف الجوال...................................... ...... 

• مبدأ عمل الهاتف الجوال...................................... ...... 

• الدوائرالالكترونية في الجوال...................................... ...... 

• اعطال الجوال (أعطال الشحن – أعطال التوقف والفصل – أعطال الشبكة – السوفتويير).........

• ما هي العيوب التي تظهر على اجهزة النوكيا.................................... ....... ....................

• كيف تتصل بأي رقم جوال بدون اصدار صوت من الجهاز الذي تتصل عليه .........................

• كيفية استبدال التشغيل نوكيا 8310 ............. .................................................. .......

• كيفية اصلاح الجرس في جهاز6310\6310 i . .................................................. .......

• طريقة اصلاح كاميرا السامسونج200............................. ......... ................................

• تعرف على مخططات وصور لبوردات7650 -3650 .................................................. 

• تعرف على مخططات وصور لبوردات6600................................ ....... .......................






الفهرس

التجوال في صيانة الهاتف الجوال 2
جميع الدروس والخطوات بالشرح المصور



قسم السوفتويير:

• المدخل الأساسي للسوفتووير ومتطلباتها.............................. .......... ...............

• تليفونات DCT3.............................................. ...............................

• تليفونات DCT4.............................................. ...............................

• طريقة عمل سوفتويير للجوال عن طريق عناصر بوكس التورنيدو.............................

• طريقة عمل سوفتويير للجوال عن طريق برنامج جريفن.......................................

• طريقة تفليش للنوكيا 6600 (MCU- PPM-BT) خطوة بخطوة...........................

• حلول مشاكل رسائل البوكسات.................................. ........ .......................

• حلول وإصلاح عيوب السوفت وير............................................ ... ..............

• تعرف على بوكس مارتش سيمنس .................................................. ..........

• تعلم تفليش وفك شفرات السيمنس.................................... ....... ..................

• كيفية تحديد العطل فى جهاز 6600 مطفأ.......................................... .... .......

• اغلب حلول مشاكل 6600 7610 6670 الرائجة.................................... ....... .

• مشكلة Contact Retailer للتليفون 3650.............................................. 

• مشكلة Contact Retailer للتليفون 6600.............................................


قسم الهاردويير:

• بعض أعطال الهاردويير الموضعية الشائعة (شرح – أسباب – أعراض – صيانة) ..........

• حل مشكلة الجهاز لا يشحن في نوكيا 6600.............................................. ..

• حل مشكلة الكونتاك سيرفس في نوكيا .................................................. .....

• حل مشكلة عطل الصوت في نوكيا 7210.............................................. ......

• حل مشكلة الشحن الوهمي في نوكيا6210 .................................................. 

• صور البوردات لأحدث الأجهزة ((6630 – N70 -9500 ..............................

.
.
.

تحميل الكتاب من هنا
.
.
.

تحياتي للجميع
انتضرونا في بقية الكورسات





​


----------



## acer.7 (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## vezan (18 مايو 2011)

arabsdurracd


----------



## Ab0o0d (21 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووور بس اعطينا رابط شغال او اسم الكتاب


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (26 مايو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل اخي ويرجى التأكد مع تقديري


----------



## ahmed2samir (31 مايو 2011)

مشكور لكن اين الرابط؟


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكورة .......ياريت تنزلي الرابط مرة اخرى .........اكون ممنونة لك


----------



## eng.omark-horshid (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وردة القرنفل (10 يونيو 2011)

أضاء الله طريقك وفرج ضيقك وأنار قلبك ويسر دربك ووهبك من عرشه عزة ومن خزائنه رزقاً ومن نبيه شفاعة ومن جناته فسحة ومقاما 
(الرابط لايعمل ))


----------

